# 75th Vision Requirement



## Servimus (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm searching the web for answers, but not finding much that's reliable. 

Long story short, went to MEPS looking to sign my 18x, everything was great, passed the vivid RED/GREEN test, failed the PIP. Army liaison at MEPS told me 18x required me to pass PIP. I'm still pursuing leads in regards to waivers or anything I can do about this, because to be straight with everyone my goal is an 18x. 

That being said, with the understanding that I could very well denied a shot at ever serving as SF, I'm interested in whether or not anyone has any information regarding the color vision requirements for service with the 75th, or the requirements needed for an Opt. 40. I've seen some stuff on the web claim you need to pass PIP, I've seen other guys on the web claiming they were Rangers saying they just passed the RG vivid and not the PIP (also saw guys claiming they were SF and got waivers for PIP failure). I'm not trying to get you guys to do my work, it just seems that on the subject of color vision a web searching is giving me a wide variety of conflicting answers. If anyone here has anything they could put forth, I'd very much appreciate it. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 21, 2012)

You need to see color. Color, is important. Lack of color and you're tossing the wrong grenades to mark friendlies, or other shit.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Oct 21, 2012)

In the past there was some way to get a waiver by taking an alternate test with an optometrist or something. I have a buddy who's color blind who did this, but I'm not sure of the details. He came in '06 timeframe though. Lots of waivers back then.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Oct 31, 2012)

Out of pocket, I went to a civilian outlet at one point.  It may or may not help, I still failed it hence why I was behind desk most of the time.


----------

